# Einführung in die Audio-Bearbeitung Video-Training Audition 2.0



## sambanar (2. Januar 2007)

Ein gutes Neues miteinander!
Ich bin Neuling in dem oben genannten Thema möchte wissen, ob jemand schon mit dem neuen Video-Training Audition 2.0 von Sven Brencher gearbeitet hat. Mir fehlt leider noch einiges an Basis-Wissen im Audio-Bereich. Habe bisher viel mit Video-Bearbeitung (Adobe Premiere Pro) gemacht.
Das Handbuch von Audition setzt Grundwissen voraus. Weiß jemand, ob das Video-Training solches vermittelt? Wenn ja, würde ich die 50 Euros für die DVD schon investieren...
Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten
Alexander


----------

